# Luther's Wedding Band



## Semper Fidelis

Does anyone know the back story to Martin Luther's wedding band? What symbolism went into the design of it?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Rich,

Here is a little info that I found:



> The "plain gold ring," so often refered to by modern poets, and which is so familiar to all the present generation, is but of comparatively recent introduction. Formerly these rings were ornamented in various ways, and some were remarkable for their cunning device and beauty of workmanship. The wedding-rings of the Romans, who originated them, displayed joined hands, intaglios, and inscriptions. Later, the "gimmal" or double ring, which opens into two and yet cannot be separated, was used, and rings ornamented with filigree and enamel. It was also the custom to inscribe wedding and betrothal rings with appropriate mottoes. In Germany and Italy finger-rings seem to have been more elaborate during the Middle Ages, and more recently, than has been common in the United States. There is the betrothal ring of Martin Luther with Catharine Von Bora, which is composed of an intricate device of gold work, set with a ruby, the emblem of exalted love. The gold devices represent all the symbols of the "Passion." In the center is the crucified Saviour; on one side the spear with which the side was pierced, and the rod of reeds; on the other is a branch of hyssop; beneath are the dice with which the soldiers cast lots for the garment without a seam, and below are the three nails. The whole is arranged so as to make a large cross, surmounted by the ruby. Inside the ring are the names of the betrothed pair, and the wedding-day in German, "Der 13 Janij, 1525." This ring was presented to the intended wife at the betrothal, and worn by her after marriage. The ring used at the marriage ceremonial was worn by Luther after the wedding. This is a "gimmal" ring, an emblem of the married state. There is a motto engraved within, in old German. On one hoop is a diamond, the emblem of power and duration; and on the inside of the hoop, which is concealed, are the initials of Martin Luther, followed by a "D," denoting his title of doctor. On the corresponding surface of the mounting of the gem of the hoop are the initials of his wife -- "CvB." The gem on this side is a ruby, the emblem of exalted love. These rings are doubtless the design, and probably the handwork, of Lucas Cranach, the friend of Luther, who was one of the three witnesses to his betrothal; and it is no doubt owing to the combination of artistic knowledge with practical skill in this kind of art workmanship, that we are indebted for these beautiful productions.
> 
> Source


----------

